# tier 2 ICT to general conversion



## bnath (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi I have a question on my tier 2 visa. I came to the UK in May 2010 under a TIER 2 (INT COM TRAN) visa that was granted on 08/04/2010 and valid till 21/04/13. In april 2013 my company extended my ICT. In my biometric card I have received my visa type is mentioned as T2 ICT LONG TERM LEAVE TO REMAIN and is valid from 12/04/13 to 10/03/15. 
Now I would like to consider switching to a Tier 2 General visa on a different sponsor. Would this be possible for me to do this while in the UK? (From the UKBA web site you need to be in T2 Established Staff or Rules in place before Apr 6 2010. I believe my original visa was either one of these (As it was applied prior to Apr 6 2010, though granted in Apr 8 2010 it is not 100% clear to me, though I am told it should be as per rules before Apr 2010).
Also the letter that I received along with my extension also mentions that I can change sponsor by obtaining a fresh Certificate of Sponsorship (though the visa type is mentioned as T2 ICT Long Term Migrant)
Anyway I want to know if I would be able to switch to Tier 2 General for a different sponsor from the UK. If not would a cooling off period apply for me? Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.

-B


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

bnath said:


> Hi I have a question on my tier 2 visa. I came to the UK in May 2010 under a TIER 2 (INT COM TRAN) visa that was granted on 08/04/2010 and valid till 21/04/13. In april 2013 my company extended my ICT. In my biometric card I have received my visa type is mentioned as T2 ICT LONG TERM LEAVE TO REMAIN and is valid from 12/04/13 to 10/03/15.
> Now I would like to consider switching to a Tier 2 General visa on a different sponsor. Would this be possible for me to do this while in the UK? (From the UKBA web site you need to be in T2 Established Staff or Rules in place before Apr 6 2010. I believe my original visa was either one of these (As it was applied prior to Apr 6 2010, though granted in Apr 8 2010 it is not 100% clear to me, though I am told it should be as per rules before Apr 2010).
> Also the letter that I received along with my extension also mentions that I can change sponsor by obtaining a fresh Certificate of Sponsorship (though the visa type is mentioned as T2 ICT Long Term Migrant)
> Anyway I want to know if I would be able to switch to Tier 2 General for a different sponsor from the UK. If not would a cooling off period apply for me? Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Yes, it is very much possible....to convert to T2- General while you are in UK....
There are two scenarios which you can look for.....

1.Go with consultancies in UK who sponsor T2-General and whose name is published in the UKBA site under the T2-sponsor company.... you will have to pay part of your salary to this consultancies and work mostly on contract jobs....

2.Go with genuine employers and and process your T2 -General... cumbersome process as the sponsoring company will have to go through long chain of process...if the company is sponsoring then nothing like it... the visa is stamped for the period of employment and you will have to look for another job and sponsor within some 2 months i suppose or go back to your country....

3.Since your visa has label with 'Leave to remain' so it is better that you complete 5 yrs and get your PR from your existing employer or work on T2 general to complete that period of 5 yrs and post that once you have PR which you will anyhow qualify.... you can be free bird and work for any company in UK.........

Hope the above helps............

Regards
Kumar


----------



## bnath (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response Mr Kumar, my main concern was since "LONG TERM" was mentioned in my stamping.
Also I wasn't aware that "Leave To Remain" implies PR is possible. This is something I was confused about since my current visa was obtained during the april month of 2010 when it all changed


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

bnath said:


> Thanks for the quick response Mr Kumar, my main concern was since "LONG TERM" was mentioned in my stamping.
> Also I wasn't aware that "Leave To Remain" implies PR is possible. This is something I was confused about since my current visa was obtained during the april month of 2010 when it all changed


Nothing to worry dude... as long as your VISA label says 'leave to remain' it implies that continous 5 yrs in UK would lead to PR and you need to work it out based on the scenarios mentioned above....

I missed the bus and this consulting to you is just to ensure that you board it correctly.... you are on track and there is nothing to panic.......

This is to the best of my knowledge and would suggest to talk to UKBA, play your story and let them comment.. i think that way u would be confident.........

All the best !

Regards
Kumar


----------



## bnath (Jul 31, 2013)

thanks Kumar, At the moment my main concern is to be able to transfer to T2 General. Do you think it is worth confirming that with the UKBA as well?


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

bnath said:


> thanks Kumar, At the moment my main concern is to be able to transfer to T2 General. Do you think it is worth confirming that with the UKBA as well?


Dude...it is very much possibel you can check with UKBA to re-confirm this fact....

Morever...since i was in similar situation so i know a bit of it.... for T2 general you need employer sponsor and would visa would be valid untill the time of the employment...... so take a calculated call......

Would suggest... if you have the required visibilty in the project then continue and ask your employer to file PR for you... though long process but the safest one.. or keep a T2 visa with just in case the things don't turn up the way you expected it to be......................

All the best !

Regards
Kumar


----------



## sms1978 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Shankar*

Hi Friend,

I got ICT (long term visa) stamped on aug 2013 and its valid for 3 yrs(2016) and i am currently in UK since then.

Can you please let me know if it can be converted this to ICT 2 general visa?


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi All,

My husband n i are residing in Uk since past 1 year and we are here on Tier 2-ICT visa.
Could anyone please give an idea if we can get this switched to Tier 2-General? Please.

Thank you


----------

